# Indian passport renewal melbourne



## mazerunner (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi,

I have submitted my Indian passport for renewal in Melbourne, its been close to 7 weeks but I see status as 

"Application received and under assessment at the High Commission/Consulate General of India."

Generally how long does it take on avg for the consulate to renew your passport, on the website it says 8 weeks which is an overkill.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mazerunner said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my Indian passport for renewal in Melbourne, its been close to 7 weeks but I see status as
> 
> ...


If it is referred to india for clearance then it can take any time upto 3 months or even longer depending on how fast the Indian police reply back
If it was cleared at local level, then you would have got it in 10 working days

You have no option but to wait 

Cheers


----------



## mazerunner (Jul 13, 2017)

NB said:


> If it is referred to india for clearance then it can take any time upto 3 months or even longer depending on how fast the Indian police reply back
> If it was cleared at local level, then you would have got it in 10 working days
> 
> You have no option but to wait
> ...


Website says 8 weeks

https://www.vfsglobal.com/india/australia/passport_service/new_passport.html#transit_processing

not sure where you got the information of 3 months or more.

Moreover this question was targeted towards people who have recently renewed their passport in Melbourne that was issued by passport authority in their Indian native city.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mazerunner said:


> Website says 8 weeks
> 
> https://www.vfsglobal.com/india/australia/passport_service/new_passport.html#transit_processing
> 
> ...


My passport was also issued in India and renewed in Melbourne about 6 months back

I am sure you will get it it in the next 1 week before the 8 weeks are up

Cheers


----------



## mazerunner (Jul 13, 2017)

NB said:


> My passport was also issued in India and renewed in Melbourne about 6 months back
> 
> I am sure you will get it it in the next 1 week before the 8 weeks are up
> 
> Cheers


Right and how many days did it take for your passport to get renewed?


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

I had applied for passport renewal (myself and son) last week and was told it would take 4 to 8 weeks.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

It may not be relevant. 

I am telling about my PP renewal in Sydney.

I had applied for PP renewal on 24th Dec'19 and received it on 3rd Jan'20. So 12 days.

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

Update: 

I had submitted passports for renewal at VFS Melbourne for myself and son on 27-Dec-2019. 
Received SMS today (9-Jan-2020) that the passports have been dispatched.


----------



## mazerunner (Jul 13, 2017)

Thank you guys for replying. 

I've received my passport last week. 

Cheers!


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

mazerunner said:


> Thank you guys for replying.
> 
> I've received my passport last week.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Buddy, congrats on receiving your passport. Was a Police verification carried out at your address in India? Actually my passport is also expiring, however, my Indian passport was issued at my old address where my family no longer lives. I want to include my old address as all my id including Adhaar is in my old address to avoid hassles. We still own the house, its just empty right now.

Please suggest. Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

aussiedream333 said:


> Hi Buddy, congrats on receiving your passport. Was a Police verification carried out at your address in India? Actually my passport is also expiring, however, my Indian passport was issued at my old address where my family no longer lives. I want to include my old address as all my id including Adhaar is in my old address to avoid hassles. We still own the house, its just empty right now.
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks


Change of address certainly does trigger Police verification. If you have an option to retain the same address, you may choose to do so to avoid any delays.

P.S: Sometimes police verification is triggered for any change of personal details too. If there are no changes in your case, it will be a speedy one.


----------



## Kiddo227 (Nov 30, 2021)

nikhileshp said:


> Update:
> 
> I had submitted passports for renewal at VFS Melbourne for myself and son on 27-Dec-2019.
> Received SMS today (9-Jan-2020) that the passports have been dispatched.


HI, was your older passport issued in Melbourne itself?


----------

